
Google App Engine Just Discontinued the Free Tier - user5994461
https://cloud.google.com/source-repositories/pricing
======
user5994461
Subtle but noteworthy change that happened today on Google, written on the top
note. You cannot use that service anymore unless you register a payment
method.

If you were a free tier customer, you just received an email saying you have
90 days before your service is shutdown... unless you give your card details
;)

~~~
smt88
It's vicious for a business to stop giving its product away for free? Stupid,
maybe, but vicious?

